# Which way to go?



## Hootch7 (Jan 26, 2014)

This post is to inquire as to whether anyone has measured the difference in velocity between a 6" and a 2" barrel in a 357 Mag load. I currently have a S&W 19-3, 6" that is beautiful, accurate, and has the best trigger of any handgun I have ever shot. It was acquired for a woods gun that will be shot mostly with 38's, but carried in the back country with heavy 180 grain XTPs. The 19-3 is not optimal for such loads, but will only be shot with them to confirm zero and then just carried. Some situations have occurred locally that make me want to get a 5 shot 357 for continuous carry. (legally I might add). Recoil is not an issue. I'm not sure that the short barrel of a 5 shot 357 will generate enough energy to dissuade big black fuzzies. It seems that a 357 loaded with 125 grain XTPs for people, and 180's for wildlife would be a great compromise. I'm thinking of getting a Ruger SP-101 or a S&W model 60 that will be carried in a Sneaky Pete holster. Thank you for your time and advice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

At "the bear is attacking me" range, there is no practical difference in barrel lengths.

More important than barrel length is your accuracy and effectiveness when you're under save-your-life stress.

If you shoot it "mostly with 38s," you will neither be accurate, nor will you recover quickly enough for follow-up shots, when you switch to full-power .357 Magnum loads.
Practice with rounds which closely approximate the ballistics and perceived recoil of the rounds you will depend upon for self-defense.
Otherwise, you are just kidding yourself.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Hootch7 said:


> This post is to inquire as to whether anyone has measured the difference in velocity between a 6" and a 2" barrel in a 357 Mag load. I currently have a S&W 19-3, 6" that is beautiful, accurate, and has the best trigger of any handgun I have ever shot. It was acquired for a woods gun that will be shot mostly with 38's, but carried in the back country with heavy 180 grain XTPs. The 19-3 is not optimal for such loads, but will only be shot with them to confirm zero and then just carried. Some situations have occurred locally that make me want to get a 5 shot 357 for continuous carry. (legally I might add). Recoil is not an issue. I'm not sure that the short barrel of a 5 shot 357 will generate enough energy to dissuade big black fuzzies. It seems that a 357 loaded with 125 grain XTPs for people, and 180's for wildlife would be a great compromise. I'm thinking of getting a Ruger SP-101 or a S&W model 60 that will be carried in a Sneaky Pete holster. Thank you for your time and advice.


I think your whole theory is off.

For personal carry, get a pistol not a revolver. Either a 9mm or a 45 ACP each with hollow points is perfect.

For woods carry, get a bigger revolver.

The 38SP and 357 evolved and were designed for police work involving gang getaways and shooting through cars. They're not very good at all for shooting at bears.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

AdamSmith said:


> I think your whole theory is off.
> 
> For personal carry, get a pistol not a revolver. Either a 9mm or a 45 ACP each with hollow points is perfect.


Um, a revolver is a type of pistol...

[quote{
For woods carry, get a bigger revolver.

The 38SP and 357 evolved and were designed for police work involving gang getaways and shooting through cars. They're not very good at all for shooting at bears.[/QUOTE]

The logic here makes no sense...you're suggesting that a semi automatic pistol will send a bullet toward a dangerous animal substantially differently than a revolver? I disagree.

At a fundamental level, either works, it's merely a matter of personal preference. There is no hard and fast right or wrong answer.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to bears, I wouldn't want anything less than a .44 mag. And, I wouldn't want a semi-auto pistol. Too many possibilities for something to go wrong with it. 

I have a friend that lives and works in the back country of Alaska. According to him, the .44 mag. is the handgun of choice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...It depends upon the size-and the ferocity-of the particular bear.

In the "lower 48," avoidance works better than anything else, but full-power .357 Magnum loads should be useful _if you are quick and accurate under tremendous stress_.

"When you go into bear country, wear little bells so the bears can hear you coming, and get out of your way. Carry pepper spray, in case you run into a bear who won't go away."
"OK. Sounds like good advice. But how do you know when you're in bear country?"
"You can tell by looking for bear scat on or near the trail."
"OK, but how can you tell if it's bear scat?"
"Bear scat smells like pepper, and has little bells in it."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If there was ever a good reason for having _*too much gun*_, it would be for bears.

I'll go one on one with a bad guy in a shoot out. Even if I end up getting shot, chances are very good the bad guy will leave. And, there will be others coming along shortly to come to my aid.

With a bear, you are in their territory and they know it better than you. Many times, people are attacked and have no advance warning. Last thing I want to happen to me, or others with me, is to be mauled or eaten alive by a bear.

Only thing better than a .44 mag., would be a 12 ga. shotgun with slugs.

Also, when it comes to bears, I'm going to fully assume that all are ferocious, and there's no declining scale as to their behavior.

In bear country, why even second guess the capability of a handgun? Carry as big a one as your can control effectively.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have never run into a bear on a trail, either in New York or in California.
However, I know lots of avid hikers, some of whom have seen bears while on the trail.

They all say that _avoidance is the absolutely best strategy_. In a bear fight, the bear will always win-even if you kill the bear.

Bear Avoidance:
• Don't go where bears want to go. Stay away from salmon streams and berry patches. Don't go near bear cubs.
• Make some noise while on the trail. The bears don't want to meet you, either.
• If you see a bear cub, turn right around and go back the way you came. Don't run, but walk quickly. Get far away from the cub.
• If you see a bear, stop. Don't advance. Don't turn back. In particular, don't run. Make some noise. Go ahead only after the bear has left.
• At night, cache your food from a high limb, on a long rope. Don't keep any edible stuff in your tent or bag.


----------



## Hootch7 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. The NAA 22 mag that I carry is looking mighty small in the face of possible human threats when we are out walking the dog. The 6" 19-3 is light for back country duty, but it is what I could afford at the time. (full time student after raising 4 boys). It beats throwing rocks. I'm just looking for a pocket weapon that is stronger than the 22 mag, yet can be easily carried all the time. The advise of practicing with what you carry is good. I reload for 357 and 45acp, so maybe a Ruger SP-101 or S&W J frame is the way to go. My wife has a Taurus PT 907 Slim that slips right into my pocket, but it is hers and God help me if it gets a scratch.... It also is not the most accurate thing. Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have never run into a bear on a trail, either in New York or in California.
> However, I know lots of avid hikers, some of whom have seen bears while on the trail.
> 
> They all say that _avoidance is the absolutely best strategy_. In a bear fight, the bear will always win-even if you kill the bear.
> ...


All good tips and advice........until you've done it all, and you still have a fight with a bear on your hands.


----------

